# Nick....capitalization and punctuation is important!



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's why. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...72427936.20390.110683615761785&type=1&theater


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

And that's why we raz him around our place


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Link is now a dead end...but loved the thread title. :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Still comes up on my end.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> Here's why.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...72427936.20390.110683615761785&type=1&theater


That there is a keeper :lol:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

"This content is currently unavailable" is what I'm getting. Maybe due to the fact that I'm not a facebook member?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Here


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Uncle Jack :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't even have an uncle. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I correspond with CT users I have never met or don't know in person but have enough respect for them or even their user name to capitalize it. That's just the way I am! How could I address SirMixalot any other way:blink: Oh I could give him his *SirMixalot* It comes down to respect. A lot of the youth of today just doesn't care:no: Or it's just too much work:blink: Why do it when it's easier to cut corners. This attitude carries over to many aspects of life, like work and hygiene:whistling I don't coddle this kid because he gives no attempt to make a easy reading post. He thinks he's special because he wants to work:laughing: I would think he were special if he were aiming for a degree, you know that paper that no one can take away. We have a lot of hard working kids over here:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dose he run around giving Hand jobs to horses and other animals:blink: Or maybe the circle jerk every now and then:laughing:
> 
> JF you gotta log on:blink:
> 
> ...


Chris does on occasion, i don't.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I saw Tin threatening to ban people for this kind of talk.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I correspond with CT users I have never met or don't know in person but have enough respect for them or even their user name to capitalize it. That's just the way I am! How could I address SirMixalot any other way:blink: Oh I could give him his SirMixalot It comes down to respect. A lot of the youth of today just doesn't care:no: Or it's just too much work:blink: Why do it when it's easier to cut corners. This attitude carries over to many aspects of life, like work and hygiene:whistling I don't coddle this kid because he gives no attempt to make a easy reading post. He thinks he's special because he wants to work:laughing: I would think he were special if he were aiming for a degree, you know that paper that no one can take away. We have a lot of hard working kids over here:laughing:


Well said!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

FramingPro said:


> I don't even have an uncle. :whistling


Well, then for you unfortunately, it's the lower case jack. :smile:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Proper grammar and spelling is extremely important! How we communicate with others forms perceptions about who we are. 

Although I agree that you don't need to know how to read and write in order to cut a tight miter, poor language skills give the impression of lower class and education. I firmly believe that if two people are bidding on a job, and one has superior language skills, he or she is more likely to get the job, even at a higher price. The higher you go up the quality scale, the more important this becomes. 

Also, if you are an employee in a growing business, your chances for advancement are much higher if you are a good communicator. I would never promote a person without good communication skills to positions that require frequent interaction with customers. It would make me and my company look bad.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Rustbucket said:


> Proper grammar and spelling is extremely important! How we communicate with others forms perceptions about who we are.
> 
> Although I agree that you don't need to know how to read and write in order to cut a tight miter, poor language skills give the impression of lower class and education. I firmly believe that if two people are bidding on a job, and one has superior language skills, he or she is more likely to get the job, even at a higher price. The higher you go up the quality scale, the more important this becomes.
> 
> Also, if you are an employee in a growing business, your chances for advancement are much higher if you are a good communicator. I would never promote a person without good communication skills to positions that require frequent interaction with customers. It would make me and my company look bad.


Very well articulated!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

svronthmve said:


> Very well articulated!


Yes I agree, I was put to shame:sad:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Rustbucket said:


> Proper grammar and spelling is extremely important! How we communicate with others forms perceptions about who we are.
> 
> Although I agree that you don't need to know how to read and write in order to cut a tight miter, poor language skills give the impression of lower class and education. I firmly believe that if two people are bidding on a job, and one has superior language skills, he or she is more likely to get the job, even at a higher price. The higher you go up the quality scale, the more important this becomes.
> 
> Also, if you are an employee in a growing business, your chances for advancement are much higher if you are a good communicator. I would never promote a person without good communication skills to positions that require frequent interaction with customers. It would make me and my company look bad.


I agree. I was half way posting this to poke fun at Nick, but at the same time it is so true. All of us...any of us...can either decide that it really is important because it reflects on us as a profession, or go about life in denial. 

I am also not pointing fingers, I am just as guilty. Profanity, road rage, attitude...something that the entire human race should make it a point to discipline themselves to be better.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

I'm still not sure why Uncle Jack wanted off the horse. :blink:


----------

